# Laptop with Backlit Keyboard



## suyambuvel (Mar 23, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
53k - BACKLIT KEYBOARD is MUST!!!!

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
I am not brand conscious - except for Apple mac pro 13.3" 2.4 Ghz (refurbished one costs close to 51k)


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Video recording, Movies, Office works, Photo editing

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Mostly at home - sometime will take out to office

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Basic games. I don't play much of games

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
3+ hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Anything would do.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Mac OS, Linux 



Note: Apple Mac Pro 13 inch 2.4 ghz i5 dual core costs 51k in refurbished from US store. Is it worth getting this considering other brands gives a better config at this rate? is it a poor config to enjoy the real pleasure of using a mac?? I for sure can't afford the mac with higher configs, that is why preferring a refurbished.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 23, 2012)

At around 53k you get cb35/cb45 which has a backlit keyboard.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

Get the mac if you can, at 51k. Otherwise as suggested above, you have the last option.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats this refurbished mac? A little more info please(sorry if this is offtopic)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refurbishment_(electronics)


----------



## Jripper (Mar 24, 2012)

I know what the actual term means. Sorry about the ambiguity of the question.What I meant was that where can one get their hands on a refurbished mac.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

Companies do sell refurbished products at discounted prices. Nothing place specific. Its supposed to be available as per the company rules/policies/decision. Some companies sell refurbished pieces faking them as brand new.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah. okay.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

If your budget allows and you are comfortable then with a Mac then get a Mac.
Or get Sony Vaio CB45


----------



## suyambuvel (Mar 26, 2012)

THANKS FOR YOUR REPLIES!!!!!

Ignoring the Brand Value,

Which would be a wise decision...? I haven't used a Mac before, but my friends said I have to use it to know the beauty of this wonderful Mac OS - Is it worth the hype?

Sony Vaio CB45 or Mac 13" refurbished... where Mac Ref is Priced around INR 51750 at US Store

*Here is the Mac Refurbished config I am taking about - 

Originally released October 2011
13.3-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit glossy widescreen display, 1280-by-800 resolution
4GB (2 x 2GB) of 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
500GB Serial ATA @ 5400 rpm
8x double-layer SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Intel HD Graphics 3000 with 384MB of DDR3 SDRAM*

So what is your personal take on this?


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are so keen on trying mac, I will suggest you to buy a PC / ordinary lappy from DELL ( or you can assemble a desktop pc at home ) and install *Hackintosh* on it.

It is as good as the original Mac, and with better hardware.

Have a look at my signature below to get an idea. 

If you need specific help in installing Mac OS in your PC / lappy, I will help you out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Also config wise mac is nothing opposed to CB45 though mac's are less prone to problems.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 26, 2012)

You can get a new Macbook Pro 13" for ~59300 that too in EMIs with warranty then what is the use of getting it from US.
Macbook Pro is amazing but you may face some problem specially in the starting as it is totally different from Windows,it is similar to Linux though.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> If you are so keen on trying mac, I will suggest you to buy a PC / ordinary lappy from DELL ( or you can assemble a desktop pc at home ) and install *Hackintosh* on it.
> 
> It is as good as the original Mac, and with better hardware.
> .


Bad idea,specially when you have a budget of 55-60k.
It is not about the o.s only,but also the brilliant unibody design,nice keyboard,a pretty good display(though TN panel,but a very good one)and the absolutely fantastic trackpad of MBP.
A hackintoshed Inspiron/Vostro or xps feels terrible compared to a MBP.
A hackintoshed desktop is a nice idea though!


----------



## prvprv (Mar 27, 2012)

Get a brand new MBP for 59,328 from eBay.


----------

